# Scales of War Part 02 - Siege of Bordrin's Watch Battle Maps



## nickverto (Dec 20, 2008)

*Scales of War - Siege of Bordrin's Watch Battle Maps* Complete!
Here are the maps I have completed for Siege of Bordrin's Watch. Map 1 was done mostly by Dkarr from the Profantasy forums with some tweaks by me (I needed some help with the map). The others are done completely by me.

After you print them out cut out each dungeon section following the walls. Then paste them to large card board sheets using spray adhesive and then cut them out again.

Siege of Bordrin's Watch
View attachment Scales of War Part 02 - Siege of Bordrins Watch - Map 01.pdf






View attachment Scales of War Part 02 - Siege of Bordrins Watch - Map 02 Variation A.pdf





View attachment Scales of War Part 02 - Siege of Bordrins Watch - Map 03.pdf





View attachment Scales of War Part 02 - Siege of Bordrins Watch - Map 04a.pdf
View attachment Scales of War Part 02 - Siege of Bordrins Watch - Map 04a Variation A.pdf
View attachment Scales of War Part 02 - Siege of Bordrins Watch - Map 04b.pdf
View attachment Scales of War Part 02 - Siege of Bordrins Watch - Map 04c.pdf
View attachment Scales of War Part 02 - Siege of Bordrins Watch - Map 04d.pdf
View attachment Scales of War Part 02 - Siege of Bordrins Watch - Map 04e.pdf





Map04 note: I created it in such a way that you can just print and cut out the stair cases only or you can print map04e and place the stairs on top of it to get the inside mountain view also. Beware map04e will use a lot of ink!

View attachment Scales of War Part 02 - Siege of Bordrins Watch - Map 05.pdf
View attachment Scales of War Part 02 - Siege of Bordrins Watch - Map 05 Variation B.pdf






This is what the Nexus maps look like put together.





View attachment Scales of War Part 02 - Siege of Bordrins Watch - Map 06a.pdf





View attachment Scales of War Part 02 - Siege of Bordrins Watch - Map 06b.pdf






View attachment Scales of War Part 02 - Siege of Bordrins Watch - Map 06c.pdf






View attachment Scales of War Part 02 - Siege of Bordrins Watch - Map 06d.pdf





View attachment Scales of War Part 02 - Siege of Bordrins Watch - Map 06e.pdf





View attachment Scales of War Part 02 - Siege of Bordrins Watch - Map 06f.pdf






Scales of War Part 02 - Siege of Bordrin's Watch - Map06g.pdf





And remember if anyone has any suggestions for doing future maps differently I will listen. I am still learning while doing these maps so I hope they only get better over time.

Enjoy,
Nick

Link to Scales of War Part 1 battle maps here.


----------



## DMINGW00TISAWSOME (Dec 22, 2008)

I can't open the 3rd map... when i try, it says the file is damaged, and could not be repaired.


----------



## nickverto (Dec 23, 2008)

Hmm, I downloaded it from here and opened it up with no problem. I am using Adobe Acrobat Reader 9.0.  Anyone else having issues opening Map 03?

FYI, I will be posting Map 04 tonight (the long stair case that goes to the bottom of the mountain).

Nick


----------



## bobthehappyzombie (Dec 23, 2008)

It works just fine for me in all it's bloodsoaked glory.


----------



## DMINGW00TISAWSOME (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks anyway. ill keep trying- i might be doig something wrong.


----------



## DMINGW00TISAWSOME (Dec 23, 2008)

Did 4b, 4c & 4d really have to take up 2 pages each? i haven't counted the squares, but you probably could have rotated each section in them so they were only 1 page.


----------



## nickverto (Dec 25, 2008)

The problem is the image is exactly 11 inches wide.  If you have a borderless printer it will work with 1 page otherwise you must use 2 pages for it to print out properly. I will post 1 page versions of them and you can try and print them.


----------



## nickverto (Dec 27, 2008)

Added Map05.


----------



## PDS (Jan 6, 2009)

Nick....is there a new one coming soon?


----------



## jffdougan (Jan 6, 2009)

Or for Shadow Rift of Umbraforge?


----------



## nickverto (Jan 6, 2009)

I am finishing up the last set of Vent Shafts maps for Siege of Bordrin's Watch.  I will try and finish them up tonight and post them.  If not tonight then tomorrow for sure.  I am going to try and make the final room in such a way that it can be built in 3-D.

After the dungeon maps are complete I am going to attempt to build the city of Overlook using City Designer 3.  That is going to take a bit of time to get right.


----------



## PDS (Jan 6, 2009)

Sounds great.....these are really great and have not only added atmosphere to our game but also has sped things up because I don't have to draw out the map each time. I can just set down a tile. Thanks for providing these.


----------



## nickverto (Jan 6, 2009)

You're welcome PDS   I am making them for myself as a DM for my D&D group but I am glad to be able to help out the community by posting them here.


----------



## nickverto (Jan 6, 2009)

Added maps.  Will finish Nexus tonight and try and render PDF map06c so that it is less than 16MB is size so I can upload it.


----------



## PDS (Jan 7, 2009)

I downloaded and cut the 02 map but the pieces just don't line up. The picture shows the wooden walkway and six large pews on each section but the printed map has only 5 and they don't line up...anyone else have this problem?

Also the gray walkway map looks like it has 3 large pews and one section has 4. Did the uploaded file get damaged? Or am I just not looking at it the right way?


----------



## nickverto (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok, fixed Map02.pdf and uploaded a new copy that should print out correctly.  Please let me know if you see any problems with any of the others.  Also, I added a link to Map06c.pdf.

Spent the entire night trying to get map02 to render correctly into a PDF so I did not get a chance to work on the last Nexus map.  Will try and get it done tomorrow.

Nick


----------



## nickverto (Jan 7, 2009)

Added Map04 picture.


----------



## nickverto (Jan 9, 2009)

I think all of the Siege of Bordrins Watch maps are done now. I uploaded the last map, Map06g the Nexus.  I have finished uploading all of them and providing jpg's of what they look like in the original post up top.

If you find any issues with any of them please let me know.

Nick


----------



## Lord Falls Grand (Jan 24, 2009)

I was downloading the maps for our group and had an error trying to download  the Siege of Bordrin's Watch   Map 06c.

Excellent work by the way on the ones that I saw.


----------



## nickverto (Jan 28, 2009)

Link to map06c is now fixed.


----------



## misalo1 (Jan 28, 2009)

nickverto said:


> Fixing the link right now.




Hi - Watch   Map 06c is still Broken

File is only 23.3 Kb ???


----------



## Lord Falls Grand (Jan 28, 2009)

Successfully downloaded map06c.  Thanks nick.


----------



## amadeus-darkened (Feb 7, 2009)

My god, these are simply amazing, I'm running Bordrin's Watch right now, as well as the rest of the Scales of War and I can't wait to use these maps next session. Thank you so much Nick I really appreciate this. I truly hope you can keep this up for the rest of them. You should do this for a living, you have an incredible knack for it.


----------



## skreekc (Feb 8, 2009)

*Map 02 Page Size*

First nickverto, thanks for the great work on these maps.  I've been able to print out most of the first areas the following way.

I use borderless printing on 8.5"x11" stock.  Usually these have some minor alignment issues, but nothing overly noticable to the players that it affects the game.

Then I glue the pieces to foam board, and cut them out so they can be setup like dungeon tiles.

However, i'm kind of stuck with Map 02.  This seems to be the only PDF that has a paper size not 8.5x11.  IT actually is 11.69x8.26.  Its extremelly minimal increase, but this is causing all my maps for this print to not align at all (pretty much unusuable when I lay them out).  Do you have a version that has each image at a size of 8.5x11?

Thanks alot!

Travis


----------



## nickverto (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry about Map02.  I thought I had fixed that one.  It was still in the A4 format. I put up a version in standard 8.5x11 letter format but it has some rendering issues with the pews on the floor.  I have tried a couple of time to fix the issue but it takes forever to make a change and wait 20 minutes for it to render to PDF.  So Map02 is not perfect but is still totally usable.  Just don't expect the pews to line up completely.


----------



## Silver Circle (Feb 11, 2009)

*Thank you nick*

Hey, came across this site by pure chance, im due to start Bordrins watch tomorrow, having a whole day's session to kick it off, and i just wanted to say a huge thank you for these maps...

Printing them off as we speak and sticking them togther and they look fantastic and will be great asset.

Thank you Nick for all your hard work... Just seen u done part 3 umbra forge too.... Great.

Will u be continuing to the other parts as well? notice how crazy the maps get later on and drawing them out on a battle as i used to do will be ny on impossible...

Thank you my friend, from a fan in the UK.

SC


----------



## kutulu (Feb 22, 2009)

Here are some single-image copies of the first four maps, the rest I have to re-align and flatten so they'll take a bit longer.  Since I still had the layered version of #4 I also exported one without the background layer, just the stairs.

--K

edit: and here's the last two maps.


----------



## mr0bunghole (Aug 24, 2009)

*thank you*

"THANK YOU!" goes out to Nick for his work.

Also, to Kutulu for the conversions.

I've been using these maps with the Map Tools virtual tabletop, and the players have enjoyed them a lot.

Thanks to you both!


----------



## Sporemine (Aug 24, 2009)

Good work. I'm going to assume these were made in photoshop.

I'm just starting photoshop work and am wondering, where did you get the chests, beds, bodies and other furnishings.

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## FdL (Sep 7, 2009)

These maps are awesome! I'd really want to use them with my MapTools game, if it wasn't for the fact that the file I'm working on already has maps, changing them could be a lot of work. 
Also, there's the problem with the nexus area that I would have to put together from the detailed zone maps. 

I would love if there was a full size image of the whole assembled Nexus that I could use as a single map.


----------



## Steven Stoner (Feb 16, 2013)

Getting ready to start this adventure path with a group and these will help a lot, great work


----------



## cerberus1988 (Jul 31, 2013)

Amazing maps thank you this will help alot


----------



## Michael Webb2 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi Thank-you for sharing these maps, they look awsome. I am unable to download map6g, is there any way you can send it to me?


----------

